# Repairing plastic chip (crack)



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I own an Aristocraft Mikado that has a small chip between the boiler shell and the chassis. (Its small, but I know it's there!) Does anyone have any advice on how to fill the chip?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Squadron putty and some sandpaper.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

What is "squadron putty?" And where can I get some? Also, the chip is at the spot where the boiler meets the chassis, so I cannot sand it. Can the squadron putty be molded to the correct shape before it hardens?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Its a body filler that can be shaped, filed, sanded and painted. It comes in green and white. The green has a bit smoother finish. Its available at most hobby shops, online hobby shops or even on eBay. 










and in use -












-Brian


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

plumber's epoxy then fileto fit, paint to match


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Guys- Thanks so much for the valuable information.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Plumber's epoxy might be handier as it wouldn't shrink as it cures.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Is there a specific brand or type of plumber's putty that you could recommend?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Epoxy putty comes in a stick. Slice off a small cross section and mix the inner and outer layers well. Sets up in a few minutes. Your standard household stuff you get at the home depot or local hardware store (or even the stuff sold by Billy Mays) would work fine. 










-Brian


----------

